# Langley Mill - Cheshire - September 2012



## mrtoby (Sep 23, 2012)

After a quick look at a derp-house early Sunday and then getting blown out by not knowing that Buxton College is now DUST we decided to check this one out.

Aside from being slightly hungover and having the worst car sickness this was a good explore and contains so much good stuff.

A little bit of info stolen from PaulPowers report:

"Langley Mill, founded by William Smith in 1826, became the biggest silk printing, dyeing and finishing works in the world.

Langley Mill later went on to become Specialised Automobile Services, a specialist wire wheel manufacturer for classic and modern cars.
The painter Charles Tunnicliffe was born in Langley and painted many birds at the four reservoirs behind the village in Macclesfield Forest.
The village pub, "The St Dunstan", is located on Main Road (the main road through the village). Langley also has a Methodist church and a village hall.
Langley was mentioned in the first episode of the TV series Ashes to Ashes, in February 2008, when DI Alex Drake, played by Keeley Hawes mentions Langley, Virginia, most famous as home to the headquarters of the Central Intelligence Agency. Her colleague, DC Chris Skelton, remarkes "isn't that near Macclesfield?". Skelton is played by Macclesfield-born actor Marshall Lancaster."

On with my pictures....


















































Full set+other explores on my Flickr here.


Thanks for looking.


----------



## sonyes (Sep 23, 2012)

Awesome pics! Loving the look of this place. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## PaulPowers (Sep 23, 2012)

Brilliant pics, good to see it's not been emptied yet


----------



## UE-OMJ (Sep 23, 2012)

Very good. This is the sort of place I would love to visit.


----------



## steve2109 (Sep 23, 2012)

lovely pics and report, loving the scalextric's


----------



## Judderman62 (Sep 23, 2012)

nice shots of a fab explore


----------



## perjury saint (Sep 23, 2012)

*Nice one...*


----------



## UEP-Wales (Sep 23, 2012)

A fantastic set of photographs there, loving the coloured light bulb shot  (3rd from bottom)

Cheers for posting these up!


----------



## birdinanaviary (Sep 24, 2012)

i'm going to tag my photos on here if thats ok 














































Just a selection, not a bad little place at all


----------



## Mars Lander (Sep 24, 2012)

Great sets of stellar piks from both of you guys, I see the light bulbs are still how i placed em  lool, and great to see all the stuff is still there, that accordian seems to be moving around a lot


----------



## flyboys90 (Sep 24, 2012)

Some great stuff to look at,thanks both for sharing.


----------



## mrtoby (Sep 24, 2012)

AltDayOut said:


> Great sets of stellar piks from both of you guys, I see the light bulbs are still how i placed em  lool, and great to see all the stuff is still there, that accordian seems to be moving around a lot



There was a fair bit of stuff 'set-up' for pics, Im assuming you might be the culprit! Good stuff BIAA.


----------



## mrtoby (Sep 24, 2012)

birdinanaviary said:


>



This is top notch, good detail. Needs more gas masks though...


----------



## Wakey Lad (Sep 24, 2012)

Nice pics peeps, might have bumped into you here the other day if i had dragged my arse outta bed


----------



## Trickysteve (Sep 24, 2012)

I still carnt beleive that no one had ever been in with it being empty for so long i may start doing guided tours ..


----------



## Judderman62 (Sep 24, 2012)

nice shots BIAA...yep the accordion seems to have moved in 24 hour time span


----------



## birdinanaviary (Sep 24, 2012)

Judderman62 said:


> nice shots BIAA...yep the accordion seems to have moved in 24 hour time span



i moved it because it was on the floor and nearly got trods on


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Sep 30, 2012)

fantastic shots makes me wanna go


----------



## muppet (Sep 30, 2012)

stunning pics from both of you thanks for the post


----------



## SeffyboyUK (Sep 30, 2012)

Not a bad place at all! Good work. If I was closer, wouldn't mind visiting this place myself!


----------



## TeamMJ (Oct 11, 2012)

Wow great place and great pics!


----------



## nelly (Oct 11, 2012)

Beautiful photos from both, and a genuine Scalectrix


----------

